# Need Help!! Doing University Research Survey on Jungian Typology, Facebook word choice and Marketing



## Knightsbridge (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi everyone!! 😃 

I am doing my university survey on personality types and marketing appeal, and am collecting responses from Personality Cafe!

The survey should take no less than 30 minutes, and involves the Sociotype.com 34-question test (you can submit this directly if you kept the link from before), and some questions on how different ads appeal to you!

Here's my Google Survey link:








University Study on Personality Type & Marketing Appeal


This academic study consists of a short personality test (Socionics), followed by questions on Marketing Appeal. The estimated time is no more than 30 minutes.




forms.gle





Thanks!! 😊


----------

